# Tivo stream never starts - just shows "waiting"



## LannyL (Sep 10, 2017)

After updating iOS app, streaming setup appears to go to completion fine, but download never starts. Status just stays at "waiting" or "calculating". Before app update, sometimes streaming worked but most of the time it did not.


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

Works fine for me on android phone and iStuff. Really depends on bandwidth at both ends.


----------



## LannyL (Sep 10, 2017)

I can believe that. But in home streaming does the same thing, and the bandwidth is very good. And the streaming setup has no issue at all.


----------



## BoltUpright (Nov 21, 2018)

My IOS app worked fine, and then it didn't. Won't launch, won't update, won't uninstall. The greyed-out app logo just sits there on my home screen, mocking me, saying "waiting..." Any suggestions? Ipad 2, IOS 9.3.5


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Reboot, turn off radios, and try to uninstall.


----------



## NeverMissIt (Jan 23, 2019)

Try a reboot maybe?


----------

